# Introducing jimmy!



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Had him since March 2013, born sometime in the first week of january 2013. He's a lover, but seems to be frightened startled easily. Raw fed since Nov also.

I had no clue what breed(s) he may be though after seeing pics I'm nearly 100% sure he has Yorkie in him, though he is about 15 pounds.


----------



## LProf (Nov 12, 2013)

PUNKem733 said:


> Had him since March 2013, born sometime in the first week of january 2013. He's a lover, but seems to be frightened startled easily. Raw fed since Nov also.
> 
> I had no clue what breed(s) he may be though after seeing pics I'm nearly 100% sure he has Yorkie in him, though he is about 15 pounds.


He looks just like Kahlo, my Yorkie/Poodle mix.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I was going to suggest yorkie poo or schnoodle. 
He's adorable! <3


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

He's a cutie!


----------



## nfedyk (Jan 13, 2012)

Awwww !! What a sweet fur baby.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Such a sweet little scruffy looking dog! Haha.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

PUNKem733 said:


> Thanks guys!


You are very welcome!


----------



## GRoberts99 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hello there fluffy Jimmy!


----------

